# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  [JUAL] Ex. KC Satuan / Borongan

## dedigouw

Berhubung dengan terus bertambahnya populasi dalam kolam, maka hukum memelihara Koi akan berlaku yaitu harus menggeser penghuni2 lama, langsung saja ya...

1. Showa Ginrin 35cm, breeder unknown non certi Rp 500,000,-




2. SHUSUI KONISHI 30cm, Rp 800,000,-




3. GOROMO OTSUKA 42cm, Rp 1,000,000,-




4. SANKE KONDO 38cm, Rp 1,000,000,-





Dan ada opsi borong untuk ke empat ekor tersebut di atas Rp 2,500,000,- + Bonus Pakan Hiroshi Wheatgerm kemasan 1kg.

Donasi untuk KOI'S 10% bila laku terjual di forum ini, thx.
HP: 0817797333

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Om / Bu Admin...mohon izin untuk sisa ikan jenis goromo yang belum terjual di thread ini akan saya pindahkan ke forum lelang, thx.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*hehehehe ........................ bisa kalah sama Om Gartina ???*  :Hat:

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikri

Om, isa showa, showa doitsu shinoda dan goromo otsuka 41 saya mau om..

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Sdh transfer donasinya...

Makasih untuk Om Fikri - Palembang dan Om Epoe atas pembelian ikannya.


m-Transfer
BERHASIL
11/11 09:19:55
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 465,000.00
dns thread Jual
Ref 011091954752

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

*Jual kembali...* :Cool3: 
*
SANKE KONDO NISAI 57CM 
SERTI BREEDER
Harga via WA 0817797333




*

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

